# Can my puppy reproduce at his age???



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I believe that most male dogs don't actually become fertile until around 10 months of age, so you should be all set, but you still may want to keep a close eye on them as she begins to go into heat just to be safe.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I just found this on the web. 
*Answer*
*The answer to that is... unknown. While the American Kennel Club will not accept a sire that is younger than seven months old, a 5-6 month old puppy will often be interested in bitches in heat and will try to mount them. The real question is... are they shooting blanks or do they have real "ammo" at that young age? Nature being what it is, anything is possible. *

*I would keep a male puppy separate from any in-season bitch at that age just to be on the safe side.*


Just to be on the safe side, I would keep them seperated during the time she is fertile. Can someone keep him for you or do you have a place to keep the both of them seperated? Better to be safe than sorry. But I will defer to the experts.


----------



## ynwat (Mar 9, 2009)

I would love to say that I could leave these guys somewhere while I try to figure this out... I just assumed that a new pup wasnt mature enough to mate... Seemed logical! He is a new puppy and since my females heats go about 3 weeks (although I honestly dont know if she is fertile that entire time) I worry that it will take away important bonding time with the pup and my family... We just got him 3 days ago!  
The bonding time and rules are very inportant at this age as I have little kids... My female is antisocial and pees all over peoples homes when she is left anywhere else... I know the responsible thing to do was to spay her earlier but she does have a heart murmur which the Dr had concerns about... I also would think she is going to get jealous if I ship her off to some kennel while puppy stays home and bonds... She is doing amazingly with the new pup, which wasnt expected so I dont want anything to disrupt that... I am a stay at home mom so I think I can keep a very close eye on them and keep puppy kenneled when I am not home... THanks for your feedback! I think better safe than sorry!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I wouldn't risk it. When I have had intact dogs of both sexes in the house, I crated both when I wasn't home, in different rooms, and kept them separate from about a week after the heat started, till three weeks after - depended on the girl and how she was acting. If you have anyone who can take one of your dogs, even easier (my boys were both pretty laid back about the whole thing, didn't go off of eating or get aggressive with other dogs so I was VERY lucky). I know some dogs will go crazy during that time, stop eating, howl, scream, eat through crates (I know of a newf who ate his way out of a wire crate, tore himself up pretty bad and almost bled to death in a van, the van looked like a murder scene), go after other males....

Odds are he'd be shooting blanks, but if he's three months now, she goes into heat in another month, he'd be getting closer to the five month mark about that time and I personally wouldn't risk it.

Lana


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

If she's not in heat now and not due to come in for another month, why not spay her now?


----------



## ynwat (Mar 9, 2009)

Actually... I did take her to be spayed a few months back but she was close to her heat and the vet wouldnt do it... He said "Sharpei's have some complicated issues and that spaying her this clost to her heat could bring about some very dangerous issues" he commented on puss and infections, all of it way over my head so I accepted that! The reason for her not being spayed since is really my fault! Mostly a busy life, short of funds (they want to pin her eyes when she is spayed so she doesnt have to be sedated twice due to heart murmur concern) ... I am sure this all sounds like I am very irresponsible for getting a male dog when I have a female and I will accept my responsibility in that... Will be working to get something worked out so I dont end up with some puppies that carry moms health concerns or damage her during delivery! THanks for the feed back!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I would suggest you talk to one or even two other vets about going ahead with the spay now rather than waiting. A month away from heat is plenty of time to spay her.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I've also heard around 6 months


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I think you should see a different vet!


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

mmm what if you got her a pair of those doggie track suit bottoms?
made her wear them sort of like a chastity belt.
maybe that would act like a condom sort of.

probably a daft idea i'll get me coat.


----------



## ynwat (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for your suggestions... ABigaille started her bleeding this morning.... So will have to get through this! Honestly the puppy doesnt seem too interested in her this morning! It is when they play that I notice a bit of behaviour... I will keep them separated while I am out and get her spayed ASAP!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I doubt he could, especially being an immature puppy of a large breed/mix. But, there's always a risk I suppose.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I doubt he could, especially being an immature puppy of a large breed/mix. But, there's always a risk I suppose.


 
I can only tell you my experience with Lexi, and her puppy Klondike. I skipped breeding Lexi her next cycle after having Klondike. He really didn't show much interest in Lexi the first time around, but boy...this time at 16 months, it was a whole different story! He definitely would have bred her this time, had I not have kept them completely separated. He was "frantic" for lack of a better term, with her being in heat in the house. Was off his food, and just crazy wanting to get at Lexi. Fortunately for me, Lexi was being bred to Sol this time, and not home during her fertile week. But, even after bringing her home, she had to be kept separated from Klondike. After this, her second and last litter....she will be spayed.
I too would keep my eye on the puppy, but I really do think at his age right now, you will be OK.


----------



## stewarthr1 (Mar 9, 2009)

At 4 months he should be fine. Dogs don't normally reach puberty until 6 months (but obviously it can vary). When he starts cocking his leg you'll know he's changing.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

A lot of 3-4 month old puppies are humpy anyways. He may not be reacting to her being in heat at all, he may just be excited by the play.

I would definately find another vet. If two months before a heat is too close to spay in his mind, then it is time to find a vet who is willing to spay her, once she goes out of heat.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh yeah at 16 months for sure, even at six months... but at four months, I think it SHOULD be okay. But you never know I suppose.


----------



## Mmg1963 (Jul 7, 2020)

rictic said:


> mmm what if you got her a pair of those doggie track suit bottoms?
> made her wear them sort of like a chastity belt.
> maybe that would act like a condom sort of.
> 
> probably a daft idea i'll get me coat.


Does not work! I put that on my female faithfully and got surprised with a litter of nine puppies two weeks ago.


----------



## Mmg1963 (Jul 7, 2020)

Mmg1963 said:


> Does not work! I put that on my female faithfully and got surprised with a litter of nine puppies two weeks ago.


Sorry just now saw how old this post was this post was


----------

